

Swirrl: Newly Launched Semantic Web Wiki - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/swirrl_semantic_web_wiki.php

======
bayareaguy
I tried this out for a few minutes but gave up on it when I was unable to find
any way to export the data.

